# Avatars



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

How does one reduce the size of an image to meet the 60 x 60 pixels or 19.5 kb criteria??


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

if you don't have any photo editing software, i'd try an online site that does it. Like this on Resize Photos - Free Online Photo and Image Resizing - Resize Digital Photos. google 'photo resizing' and try one, i've used several different ones when i didn't have my computer available. there are several free ones and maybe some free programs you can download to do it yourself.:10220:


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

oh yea, forgot to mention, if you use Photobucket, you can do it there.


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you BobRussell it worked.:thumbup1: Now how do you add pictures to the "new Album" page. I'm missing something on how to paste what I want to show in an album. The copy paste routine doesn't work for me and I don't see any file size limitations.
Thanks again


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i haven't tried uploading to the albums, sorry not much help. if it's like posting a picture in a thread, you have to use a hosting site like 'Photobucket'. seems that i remember some one saying that you didn't have to do that though. since i'm not any help, somebody else will chime in shortly, sunday's kinda a slow day.

FWIW, i post my pics and info to my blog, then add links to my posts, it's easier for me that way. here's what i mean if you don't know:camping info, the stuff you need to know
sue and sam are our dogs, wouldn't want you to get the wrong idea when you browser said "sueandsampoopedhere.com":thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want to resize your photos without having to put them on the internet I use "Irfanview". There are others, but this is one I use. This allows me to resize the pictures on my own computer much quicker, then I can move them to an internet website like Photobucket.

Moving or modifying pictures using your internet link will always be slower than using your own computer and disk. Just a suggestion.

Here's a link for the IRfanview download for Windows:

Download Irfanview for Free. For PC, Mac, and Linux

I forgot to mention, if you used Photobucket, then when you are viewing the picture you want to use, you copy and paste the links (I think they are at the left) for the web, image or link you want to use. It's not the resized picture you want to use, it's the links to the left depending on what you want to pass on for others or something else to use. I hope this helps.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

First you need to create the album, which is the new album part. So you click on Add Album, give it a name and description if you want, then click submit.

After you click submit, it takes you to a page where you can upload your pictures from your hard drive. These are not linked from an online album, you actually upload photos to your album. You can create all the albums you want, edit them, remove or add pictures to them anytime you want.

Post back here if you still have trouble with the albums.



reinreb said:


> Thank you BobRussell it worked.:thumbup1: Now how do you add pictures to the "new Album" page. I'm missing something on how to paste what I want to show in an album. The copy paste routine doesn't work for me and I don't see any file size limitations.
> Thanks again


----------

